# Raideliikenne > Junat >  MTV3: Oikorata ennakkoarvioita suositumpi

## Rattivaunu

MTV3:n uutissivulla kerrotaan, että Lahden oikoradan suosio on yllättänyt VR:n. Suora linkki MTV3:n uutissivulle.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ei ainakaan mennyt sitten hukkaan rahat, kun tekivät tuon radan. Uskoisin, että rata vetää myös Lahtelaisia, kun pääsevät töihin pitkälle alle tunnin pendolinolla. Noihin Mäntsälän ja Haarajoen asemille pitäisi saada jotain liityntäliikennettä. Uskoisin, että tämä vielä ennestään lisäisi matkustajamäärää.

----------


## LateZ

Nyt VR saa ymmärtääkseni jonkun könttäsumman tukea oikoradan taajamajunien ajamiseen. Korkeat matkustajamäärät eivät tätä tukea laske, vaikka lipputulot ovatkin arvioitua korkeammat.

Kun ministeriö neuvottelee lisävuoroista, osataanko nämä matkustajamäärät ottaa tukisummissa huomioon?

Sen tarkemmin junaliikenteen kustannuksia tuntematta voisin kuvitella oikoradalla olevan edellytyksiä jopa itsekannattavaan Z-junaliikenteeseen. Osaako joku kertoa, kuinka kaukana itsekannattavuudesta nyt ollaan? Vai onko Z-juna VR:n rahastusautomaatti, josta ei tule itsekannattavaa ikinä, vaan valtio maksaa kiltisti tukea joka junasta?

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ajetaanko muuten Z-junaa yhdellä vai monella sm4-yksiköllä? Tuli vain mieleen, että jos ajetaan yhdellä on ymmärrettävää että kannattaa koska tämä yksi runko tulee paremmin täyteen..

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Oikorataa ja muuta Helsinki - keskeistä lähijunaliikennettä koskeva tukisopimus on luettavissa Raideryhmän nettisivuilla tästä linkistä:

http://www.raideryhma.fi/osto07/index.htm

Kaukoliikenteen tukisopimus on myös sivuilla:

http://www.raideryhma.fi/osto11/index.htm

Tuki on teoriassa liikennöintikulujen ja lipputulojen välinen erotus, mutta se, että alijäämä pienenisi, ei ole peruste alentaa korvausta!

Lahden taajamajunaliikenne olisi esimerkiksi HKL-metroliikenteen tai Mikkojen Junat Oy:n hoitamana varmasti voitollista bisnestä. 

Todennäköistä on, että myös nyt alijäämä on paljon alhaisempi kuin tukisopimuksessa sovittu. Valtiolla onkin nyt mielenkiintoinen tilaisuus alentaa liikenteestä maksettua korvausta.

Junien lisääminen Lahti - Helsinki - välille vain parantaa kannattavuutta kun matkustajamäärät lisääntyvät edelleen.

----------

